# Goju-Ryu school



## TMA17 (Apr 26, 2018)

The other night I found this school tucked away near a restaurant we went to.  It looks good and reasonably priced.  Significantly less expensive where I am now and only 5 mins away!  I’m in a 3 month contract now at my MMA gym but it’s 35 minutes away.  

I was going to look into this school since they are so close by and I emailed him about whether they spar or not.  I like the blended style he created and it offers ground as well.  I don’t know much about Goju Ryu though.

Goju-Ryu Martial Arts Academy Karate Classes


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> The other night I found this school tucked away near a restaurant we went to.  It looks good and reasonably priced.  Significantly less expensive where I am now and only 5 mins away!  I’m in a 3 month contract now at my MMA gym but it’s 35 minutes away.
> 
> I was going to look into this school since they are so close by and I emailed him about whether they spar or not.  I like the blended style he created and it offers ground as well.  I don’t know much about Goju Ryu though.
> 
> Goju-Ryu Martial Arts Academy Karate Classes


I have doubts about their qualifications to teach MMA. The instructor doesn’t list qualifications in any arts which would be relevant to the MMA ground game (BJJ, Judo, Sombo, wrestling) and doesn’t list any MMA fight experience or any students with success in MMA. (He does list an unspecified style of “jujitsu”, but this is almost certainly an American form of the art which may not have a well-developed ground system.)

It also seems likely that the instructor’s other ranks are inflated. He has invented his own version of Goju-Ryu and was trained and promoted under another guy who created his own system and promoted himself to 10th dan. Doesn’t mean he isn’t good - just that you can’t rely on his rank as validation of his expertise in, or connection to the lineages of, Goju-ryu, Aikido, or Jujitsu.


----------



## TMA17 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you Tony I appreciate it.  I was looking for this type of feedback.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I have doubts about their qualifications to teach MMA. The instructor doesn’t list qualifications in any arts which would be relevant to the MMA ground game (BJJ, Judo, Sombo, wrestling) and doesn’t list any MMA fight experience or any students with success in MMA. (He does list an unspecified style of “jujitsu”, but this is almost certainly an American form of the art which may not have a well-developed ground system.)
> 
> It also seems likely that the instructor’s other ranks are inflated. He has invented his own version of Goju-Ryu and was trained and promoted under another guy who created his own system and promoted himself to 10th dan. Doesn’t mean he isn’t good - just that you can’t rely on his rank as validation of his expertise in, or connection to the lineages of, Goju-ryu, Aikido, or Jujitsu.


I agree with what you’re saying in principle.  He doesn’t list anything that would make us say “yes, that guy’s got solid credentials.”

However, I know a lot of excellent MAists that are horrible marketers.  If it were for websites, I highly doubt I’d train at either dojo I’ve been at.  I consider both of my CIs excellent and very well qualified teachers.  Neither one does a good job marketing that fact beyond their rank(s) and who they came from.

On the flip side, the McDojos in my area have great websites.  They use all the right words and have all the right pictures.  They’ve obviously invested time and money into having their websites done by a professional.  My current and former teacher did them themselves, and it shows.

It’s like having a resume done by a pro vs. doing it yourself in a half hour; which one’s going to stand out from the crowd and get called for an interview when the boss doesn’t know either candidate?

Go visit the school.  That’s the only way to get a sense of what they’re doing and if it fits what you’re looking for.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I agree with what you’re saying in principle.  He doesn’t list anything that would make us say “yes, that guy’s got solid credentials.”
> 
> However, I know a lot of excellent MAists that are horrible marketers.  If it were for websites, I highly doubt I’d train at either dojo I’ve been at.  I consider both of my CIs excellent and very well qualified teachers.  Neither one does a good job marketing that fact beyond their rank(s) and who they came from.
> 
> ...


I agree in principle, but I don’t think the website looks that bad. He spells out his background and that of his assistant instructors.  I just don’t think that background looks good for MMA. Also his Goju-Ryu lineage may not be legit. As you say, the only way to know whether he’s any good is to visit and check out the classes.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 26, 2018)

Took me a little digging but Freeman& Nunez were Nisei Goju ryu practitioners,  which traces itself back to Peter Urban.
Freeman has been training a long time, that part is true. But if I were to sign up I would wear my tall boots because the manure might be a little deep with stories of history and lineages.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I agree in principle, but I don’t think the website looks that bad. He spells out his background and that of his assistant instructors.  I just don’t think that background looks good for MMA. Also his Goju-Ryu lineage may not be legit. As you say, the only way to know whether he’s any good is to visit and check out the classes.


Doesn't mean anything though I mean look at Greg Jackson what's his martial art credentials


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Doesn't mean anything though I mean look at Greg Jackson what's his martial art credentials


Jackson’s credentials are coaching a huge number of successful pro fighters (including many UFC champions). If Freeman has coached even one high-level MMA competitor, I would recognize that as a valid credential.

To be clear, I’m not saying Freeman isn’t a good instructor. I’m saying that you can’t tell it from his credentials.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Jackson’s credentials are coaching a huge number of successful pro fighters (including many UFC champions). If Freeman has coached even one high-level MMA competitor, I would recognize that as a valid credential.
> 
> To be clear, I’m not saying Freeman isn’t a good instructor. I’m saying that you can’t tell it from his credentials.


Yes but he obviously didn't have those credentials when he first started he was just a no name trainer at first and if he was starting out right now you'd be saying the same about him right now


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yes but he obviously didn't have those credentials when he first started he was just a no name trainer at first and if he was starting out right now you'd be saying the same about him right now


Totally correct. When he first started (just out of high school), his only credentials were that he came from a family of wrestlers and got into fights a lot. I would have said that he might or might not be any good, but that you wouldn’t know it from his credentials (or lack thereof ).


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 27, 2018)

Kinda weird on the website, he switches back and forth between saying Shihan and Sheehan.  Little things like that make me go “hmmmm...”


----------



## TMA17 (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm skeptical I must say.  I live about 5 minutes from this place and about 10 minutes from one of the best Krav Maga schools in the country.  Where I am going now is taking me 40 minutes to get there due to location, and that is becoming a problem with my schedule.  I am only doing a 3 month contract with the MMA school I'm at now so I was once again looking around.  I may stop by this place next week.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 29, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I'm skeptical I must say.  I live about 5 minutes from this place and about 10 minutes from one of the best Krav Maga schools in the country.  Where I am going now is taking me 40 minutes to get there due to location, and that is becoming a problem with my schedule.  I am only doing a 3 month contract with the MMA school I'm at now so I was once again looking around.  I may stop by this place next week.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


You live 10 minutes from what you say is one of the best krav maga schools in the country? Why not try there?


----------



## TMA17 (Apr 29, 2018)

I will be some time in the next week or so. I just wanted to see if they do any light sparring which I found out they do.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 5, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> The other night I found this school tucked away near a restaurant we went to.  It looks good and reasonably priced.  Significantly less expensive where I am now and only 5 mins away!  I’m in a 3 month contract now at my MMA gym but it’s 35 minutes away.
> 
> I was going to look into this school since they are so close by and I emailed him about whether they spar or not.  I like the blended style he created and it offers ground as well.  I don’t know much about Goju Ryu though.
> 
> Goju-Ryu Martial Arts Academy Karate Classes


There's this other really good Goju Ryu school not that far from the one you posted about.
Tsuru Ki GoJu Ryu, LLC Martial Arts


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 10, 2018)

Best way to ever take on new schooling or training is to visit the school get a feel for the teachers see if they will let u do a trail for a week or two see how you like there way of teaching if mma is your goal id stick to a mma based school as most martial arts dont train in  them ways at all


----------

